# what to stock with



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

It is a 40gal breeder (36 3/16L by 18 1/4W by 17H) and I an easily adapt it to any animal that will live in this size tank in a healthy manor.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i own a 40 gallon breeder and they are a nice sized tank lots of footprint i would go with a uromastyx in there


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

If I had another tank and enough money I would get a Snowflake Corn.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Gecko...Gecko's are awesome...


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

Gecko's are the coolest!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

uromastyx are damn cool looking but they get to be 30'....to big for this tank.
Thanks for voting guys


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm going other. Try one of the colored up species of pituophis (an albino gopher snake, 'snow" bull snake, leucistic pine (my fave)). They are cool snakes! Unique but not difficult for care.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I voted lizard, I rekon you could get a few emerald swifts breeding in there


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

if you want to get a snake i would have to say go with a ball python they are the nicest snake i think and they do not get that large.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO it's too small for Python or Boa for life...maybe Gecko or Lizard will do best







!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Gecko to small for boas and pythons


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

your right about the bigger snakes, btt thats not a problem. I have ahandfull of 55-80gals laying around from my old fish projects.

Nive ideas guys keep them coming please! What do you keep and like the most? And why?


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i still say go with a ball python if you want a snake since the do not get as lagre as other pythons and they also have docile temperment.but if you want to have a boa i would say to go with a nicaraguan boa since they have a docile temperment also but they can get to be 6-8 feet sometimes 10 and i dont know if you have anything that big to house one when it is full grown. i have pics in my gallery of both my snakes if you want to check them out and let me know what you think.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

j_burf said:


> I voted lizard, I rekon you could get a few emerald swifts breeding in there










I agree with jburf







Emeralds are so colorful and would be neat if u could breed them.Im pretty sure u would need a bigger tank later on tho


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Get 2 male and 4-5 female green anoles. I know they are "basic little lizards" but a group in a naturalistic setup are great to watch. Males will posture,set up territories and hunt for females. Add soil and live plants and it'll be your own little rainforest.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Hehe the ironic thing is I have thought of something like this myself. However the man that is hooking me up will be back soon. I'll have a better idea of what the posabilities are then.


----------

